# Canon announcements coming February 14, 2019? [CR2]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 28, 2019)

> With the CP+ show in Yokohama, Japan beginning on February 28, 2019, it’s obvious we’re going to see some significant product announcements from Canon ahead of that date. CP+ is generally a show that Canon uses to show a lot of new gear.
> WPPI also begins in Las Vegas on February 27, 2019. You can see the 2019 trade show schedule here.
> The latest word on the street is that Canon will be announcing new gear on February 14, 2019. This date is quite likely for announcements.
> We think the Canon EOS RP will be announced, along with at least 2 RF mount lenses. The PowerShot G7 X Mark III may also make an appearance for this show, but is so far proving to be a unicorn. There’s been no mention of any new EOS M or EOS DSLRs being announced as of yet.



Continue reading...


----------



## Chaitanya (Jan 28, 2019)

Hoping for a 80D replacement thats a true upgrade over 80D but thats just wishful thinking.


----------



## andrei1989 (Jan 28, 2019)

hoping for a new ef-m kit lens...longer than 45 but still starting at 15


----------



## PGSanta (Jan 28, 2019)

Are the new lenses rumored to be non L type lenses? Any chance we see a 24-70 F2.8L, or 70-200 L?


----------



## criscokkat (Jan 28, 2019)

If the RP is a cheaper body, I imagine the 2 lenses are a R-Mount consumer standard zoom and telephoto zoom lens. 24-80, 80-200 that we saw patents on perhaps?


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 28, 2019)

Valentine's Day = Special color announcement? 
No, just kidding.
Bring it on! Whatever it'll be


----------



## Ozarker (Jan 28, 2019)

Hmmm.... maybe a $1,000 FF RP? "Dream in one hand and s...."


----------



## transpo1 (Jan 29, 2019)

When Canon smells money (as they do in mirrorless), they really do pick up the pace.


----------



## flip314 (Jan 29, 2019)

transpo1 said:


> When Canon smells money (as they do in mirrorless), they really do pick up the pace.



It's _almost_ like they're a for-profit company.


----------



## Jethro (Jan 29, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Hmmm.... maybe a $1,000 FF RP? "Dream in one hand and s...."


More likely 'RP' will stand for 'Professional', ie the mythic high MP EOS R - in which case, much more than $1,000. Not to say that there won't be a 'consumer' (RC?) version later in the year.

But, if it is high MP, the parallel RF lens releases would normally be aimed at the body - so some more L primes? Especially a wide angle?


----------



## degos (Jan 29, 2019)

Jethro said:


> More likely 'RP' will stand for 'Professional', ie the mythic high MP EOS R - in which case, much more than $1,000. Not to say that there won't be a 'consumer' (RC?) version later in the year.



Likely? Canon have never indicated market tier with their designations; that has always been implicit. Thankfully they've never been a company that has fallen for the Pro tagline.

Hopefully P means something quirkily Japanese like Play, to be followed by the RE Expression.


----------



## Kit. (Jan 29, 2019)

"EOS Rex"


----------



## Joules (Jan 29, 2019)

Jethro said:


> More likely 'RP' will stand for 'Professional', ie the mythic high MP EOS R - in which case, much more than $1,000. Not to say that there won't be a 'consumer' (RC?) version later in the year.
> 
> But, if it is high MP, the parallel RF lens releases would normally be aimed at the body - so some more L primes? Especially a wide angle?


Keep in mind though that we already know of a Full Frame Mirrorless camera that was registered a while back and only has acerage resolution:

K433 // Canon EOS Rx

Mirrorless camera
Full frame
26mp
Wi-Fi · Bluetooth
2019 announcement

Quoted from https://www.canonrumors.com/breaking-down-the-latest-canon-gear-to-appear-for-certification/

In that rumor it was mentioned that CR guy thought there would be no camera below the R. But that obviously changed over the more recent posts.

Isn't Canon usually doing this tickle up game, where they test their core features on lower prices bodys and release proffessional one later? Dual Pixel AF (70D), Swivel Screens (T3i), Touchscreens (T4i), their entire mirrorless tech (M6, M5 M50...), all that is quoted as being good about the R comes from development of lower end bodies. Maybe they want to continue with that for a while until they can really justify putting it all in a true 5D or 1D type camera.


----------



## maxfactor9933 (Jan 29, 2019)

I badly want a 7Dmk3 or a high end R body. anything else would be disappointment for me


----------



## Stuart (Jan 29, 2019)

Valentine's day - is that a good time to tell my significant other what i want to spend on myself?


----------



## Kit. (Jan 29, 2019)

Stuart said:


> Valentine's day - is that a good time to tell my significant other what i want to spend on myself?


My significant other is waiting for G7X III too.


----------



## Del Paso (Jan 29, 2019)

Kit. said:


> My significant other is waiting for G7X III too.



And mine still naively believes I have everything I "need"


----------



## Ozarker (Jan 29, 2019)

Kit. said:


> "EOS Rex"


----------



## tron (Jan 29, 2019)

If EOS RP proves to be a 50Mpixel 9 fps camera (with super fast EVF) I will be interested. Drrrrriiiinnn oh no my alarm just woke me! 

If it is an EOS 5DsR MkII I will BUY it! (OK now I am dreaming wide awake! ) 

P.S If Nikon can make a 45Mp 9fps camera CANon CAN do it too!
P.S2 With a big buffer please!


----------



## YuengLinger (Jan 29, 2019)

RP, as others have joked, is seriously a terrible designation. RiP.


----------



## amorse (Jan 29, 2019)

Joules said:


> Keep in mind though that we already know of a Full Frame Mirrorless camera that was registered a while back and only has acerage resolution:
> 
> K433 // Canon EOS Rx
> 
> ...



It does make sense that they'd test features on low end products, but I'm not sure it aligns with where they make their money. I had always understood that Canon makes most of their money on those low(er) end models so taking risks there wouldn't be a good idea. I suspect they're pretty sure a new feature will be functional even when it gets into a low end model, though maybe the experience with a lower end model results in fine tuning in higher end models. I've always felt that Canon's value proposition was centred on high-quality lenses and rock solid reliability, and I don't remember the last time they released something that didn't work as intended.

With that said, a low end R lines up perfectly with where Canon makes money. If they sell a lot more cheap cameras than expensive ones, then I'll bet the rumours are true and a cheap R is next. If it's cheap, it'll sell well.


----------



## Stuart (Jan 29, 2019)

RP is the 6D mk3? 26MP 1/4000, but with more focus points. So will it have better lowlight performance than the 6D MK1? - oh and a free adapter would be nice.


----------



## KenRockwell (Jan 29, 2019)

Jethro said:


> More likely 'RP' will stand for 'Professional', ie the mythic high MP EOS R - in which case, much more than $1,000. Not to say that there won't be a 'consumer' (RC?) version later in the year.
> 
> But, if it is high MP, the parallel RF lens releases would normally be aimed at the body - so some more L primes? Especially a wide angle?



Past times Canon has used “P” in their camera names, it has stood for “populaire”...

https://global.canon/en/c-museum/product/film37.html

https://global.canon/en/c-museum/product/film39.html

...or implied a more stripped-down model:

https://global.canon/en/c-museum/product/film51.html


----------



## flip314 (Jan 29, 2019)

Stuart said:


> RP is the 6D mk3? 26MP 1/4000, but with more focus points. So will it have better lowlight performance than the 6D MK1? - oh and a free adapter would be nice.



I don't understand why the 6D mk2 was only 1/4000 with 98% viewfinder coverage, while the 80D has 1/8000th and 100% coverage (albeit a smaller area). Couple that with a worse AF spread as a proportion of the frame, and I'm not really a fan of the 6d mk2 (I think there's a few other things I just can't remember off the top of my head)

I love my 80D and I've often looked at the 6d mk2 as a possible upgrade/second camera, but Canon inexplicably cut some things down. I always end up thinking I'll more likely go to a 5d mk3 or mk4.


----------



## SaP34US (Jan 29, 2019)

That is an interesting thought and could the be going make mirrorless versions of those camera's, KenRockwell?


----------



## Adelino (Jan 29, 2019)

flip314 said:


> I don't understand why the 6D mk2 was only 1/4000 with 98% viewfinder coverage, while the 80D has 1/8000th and 100% coverage (albeit a smaller area). Couple that with a worse AF spread as a proportion of the frame, and I'm not really a fan of the 6d mk2 (I think there's a few other things I just can't remember off the top of my head)
> 
> I love my 80D and I've often looked at the 6d mk2 as a possible upgrade/second camera, but Canon inexplicably cut some things down. I always end up thinking I'll more likely go to a 5d mk3 or mk4.


Harder to move a FF mirror that fast.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Jan 29, 2019)

degos said:


> Canon have never indicated market tier with their designations; that has always been implicit.


As was recently mentioned in another thread and now this one, P has been previously used for lower cost models. That was a new one for me.

Additionally, they also indicate market for some lenses explicitly: Luxury.


----------



## dak723 (Jan 29, 2019)

flip314 said:


> I don't understand why the 6D mk2 was only 1/4000 with 98% viewfinder coverage, while the 80D has 1/8000th and 100% coverage (albeit a smaller area). Couple that with a worse AF spread as a proportion of the frame, and I'm not really a fan of the 6d mk2 (I think there's a few other things I just can't remember off the top of my head)
> 
> I love my 80D and I've often looked at the 6d mk2 as a possible upgrade/second camera, but Canon inexplicably cut some things down. I always end up thinking I'll more likely go to a 5d mk3 or mk4.



The smaller proportional AF spreads in the 6D II compared to the 80D is simply due to the 6D being FF. I believe the proportional spread of Canon's other FF DSLRs is also smaller than the 80D, so that one spec should not deter you.


----------



## Chuckmet (Jan 30, 2019)

KenRockwell said:


> Past times Canon has used “P” in their camera names, it has stood for “populaire”...
> 
> https://global.canon/en/c-museum/product/film37.html
> 
> ...


That would be awesome if they used any of those "styles" for a new mirrorless!


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Jan 30, 2019)

P doesn't fit the existing naming style of Canon.
I'd expect something like
EOS R1 or 1R - top pro camera
5R - high end 5D MkIV-like
6R - lower end FF 6DMkII-like

P just doesn't fit anywhere


----------



## dolina (Jan 30, 2019)

A replacement for the Canon EOS-1D X Mark II that was announcement on February 1st 2016 would not be a stretch.


----------



## transpo1 (Jan 30, 2019)

flip314 said:


> It's _almost_ like they're a for-profit company.



Yup, but if they had better market insight, they could have put these products out sooner and would not have to play catch-up now. That would have gained them more money in the past few years (i.e. all the FF sales Sony has made prior to EOS-R introduction). This goes for Nikon and their mirrorless as well.


----------



## flip314 (Jan 30, 2019)

Adelino said:


> Harder to move a FF mirror that fast.



The mirror doesn't need to move any faster at 1/8000 than at 1/4000, only the shutter does. I'm guessing the mirror is up for much longer than 1/4000 of a second (it only has to flip fast enough to achieve the FPS in continuous mode). Though, it is probably harder to move a FF shutter as fast as APS-C, so your point is still taken.


----------



## padam (Jan 30, 2019)

Stuart said:


> RP is the 6D mk3? 26MP 1/4000, but with more focus points. So will it have better lowlight performance than the 6D MK1? - oh and a free adapter would be nice.


With the less complex shutter without a mirror it can probably hit 1/8000 without a problem with cheaper cameras.

There has been no tangible progresson in terms of low-light performance on the 6D line, the Mk2 is ever so slightly worse, but it is slightly more megapixels and has DPAF, so it is basically the same, with the Digic 8 the internal processing is different but it is essentially the same (but the low-light AF will improve)


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 30, 2019)

flip314 said:


> The mirror doesn't need to move any faster at 1/8000 than at 1/4000, only the shutter does. I'm guessing the mirror is up for much longer than 1/4000 of a second (it only has to flip fast enough to achieve the FPS in continuous mode). Though, it is probably harder to move a FF shutter as fast as APS-C, so your point is still taken.


No the shutter curtains move at the same speed at anything over max sync speed, and generally the same speed across the entire exposure range. So at 1/160 -1/250 sec the curtains move at the same speed as 1/8000, and generally also 1 sec. Focal plane shutter curtain speed is generally constant.

Indeed you sync speed will give you a good indication of your shutter curtain travel speed, 24mm in sync speed.


----------



## Adelino (Jan 30, 2019)

flip314 said:


> The mirror doesn't need to move any faster at 1/8000 than at 1/4000, only the shutter does. I'm guessing the mirror is up for much longer than 1/4000 of a second (it only has to flip fast enough to achieve the FPS in continuous mode). Though, it is probably harder to move a FF shutter as fast as APS-C, so your point is still taken.


Ahhh good clarification, thanks!


----------



## flip314 (Jan 30, 2019)

privatebydesign said:


> No the shutter curtains move at the same speed at anything over max sync speed, and generally the same speed across the entire exposure range. So at 1/160 -1/250 sec the curtains move at the same speed as 1/8000, and generally also 1 sec. Focal plane shutter curtain speed is generally constant.
> 
> Indeed you sync speed will give you a good indication of your shutter curtain travel speed, 24mm in sync speed.



Today I learned something about shutters. As you say, higher than the sync speed the shutter curtain will move at the same speed, but at high speed it's only a slit between the two curtain blades that will open over the sensor. So 1/8000th just means a tighter tolerance between the curtains at 1/4000th.

Cool high-speed video of the action


----------



## snappy604 (Jan 30, 2019)

flip314 said:


> I don't understand why the 6D mk2 was only 1/4000 with 98% viewfinder coverage, while the 80D has 1/8000th and 100% coverage (albeit a smaller area). Couple that with a worse AF spread as a proportion of the frame, and I'm not really a fan of the 6d mk2 (I think there's a few other things I just can't remember off the top of my head)
> 
> I love my 80D and I've often looked at the 6d mk2 as a possible upgrade/second camera, but Canon inexplicably cut some things down. I always end up thinking I'll more likely go to a 5d mk3 or mk4.




so much in the same boat.. I like my 80D, but wanting full frame for a variety of reasons. I was disappointed in 6dmk2 for almost identical reasons you listed. Tempted by the R, but it feels like they rushed it and the performance for the price isn't tempting me enough. Either give me more options or lower the price, but at its current tier no dice for me. cautiously optimistic for some announcements coming (firmware on R maybe fixes performance a bit) or a new camera that gives features I care about at a price i'm willing to pay. So far... swing and miss... getting closer, but my patience wears thin. I suspect I'll be mildly disappointed again mid-feb.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 31, 2019)

flip314 said:


> Today I learned something about shutters. As you say, higher than the sync speed the shutter curtain will move at the same speed, but at high speed it's only a slit between the two curtain blades that will open over the sensor. So 1/8000th just means a tighter tolerance between the curtains at 1/4000th.
> 
> Cool high-speed video of the action


----------



## Kit. (Jan 31, 2019)

transpo1 said:


> Yup, but if they had better market insight, they could have put these products out sooner and would not have to play catch-up now.


There is no such thing as "market insight". The market by its nature is trial and error. Sometimes it is good to let someone else make these errors.



transpo1 said:


> That would have gained them more money in the past few years (i.e. all the FF sales Sony has made prior to EOS-R introduction).


How much extra money would they need to _spend_ on it, and how much would they get in return?


----------

